Ask HN: When did you realize your side project could be a paid product? - gymshoes
======
marketgod
When people on social media started asking me to share what plans I was
getting into. The side project is actually my full time incoming, trading
options. People would ask me to share my plans, I said pay me, and they did.

Find something you can do that others can't and utilize that.

